# A few good fish for tankmates with a lone Gold Saum



## Orion (May 22, 2003)

I am the proud owner of an unexpected Gold Saum juvie. I got the guy months ago in with some Blue Acara's, and he eventually was showing different coloration and I was able to ID him as such with the help of some friends. Right now the Gold Saum is about 3 inches in length, the largest Blue Acara is just a tad larger, the 3 other Blue Acara's are a bit smaller. All live in a 65 gallon with 12 Australian Rainbows and 5 Columbian Tetra subs.

A few months ago all the Aequidens were doing OK in a 75 gallon tank with some larger tankmates. The Saum was not near as colored up as he is now, but I don't think that's either here nor there. I added 4 M. festivus to the mix, and the festivums bullied all the acara's into hiding. So I moved them into an empty 65 gallon.

After the first month or so of everything going good, the Saum starts being very aggressive twords the Blue Acara's. Not just one in particular, but all of them. Which is why I added the Rainbows and Tetra's. My thinking was some nice target fish to chill everyone out. And it worked as such for about a month. Now the Saum is right back to it and has claimed the entire bottom of the tank as his territory and will not let any other fish within 4 inches of the bottom.

Now I am enjoying watching all the antics, but I don't want to let things get out of control. I've drawn the conclusion that the Blue Acara's are going to need to be separated or moved. The Saum and largest Blue Acara do like to 'Dance and shake' to each other, but I think they both are yet a bit young to spawn.

Sorry, I wanted to give a brief history on the Gold Saum. Here's my question. When he matures I plan on moving him to a 75 gallon moderately planted tank, and I would like to have some tankmates if possible. I feel another Gold Saum is out of the question due to the limited space. I'm leaning twords maybe 2 sev's of some type? Severums seem to stay more at the mid to upper water ranges ,and I can tell that the Saum is a ground huger if there ever was one. (I mean this only in a good way!) Any other fish suggestions?

Also, if I do get some long term tank mates for the fella, would it be better to get them now and basically let the Gold Saum grow up with them? Or am I putting to much psychological thought into it? I can think of good and bad for getting other fish now to let the Saum grow up with, as well for waiting and introducing other adult fish later. I don't know, looking for personal experience with this. He was acquired by mistake, but I have took a real shinning to him, and as all of us do, want to do what's best for him.

This is a photo of the little fat guy a few weeks ago. He's turning out to be a real camera hog.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It will be iffy. A Gold saum male can and probably will claim the entire 48x18 floorplan quite easily. Even the sevs while staying mid level might get pushed around. Ironically, once the GT is larger, the festivums might make a better match since they prefer upper mid level to topside.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Despite their smaller size Convicts & Fire mouths can make great tankmates as do JD's.

you dont necessarily have to have other cichlids as tank mates - you could get some nice dithers like silver dollars, mono's and catties.


----------



## Orion (May 22, 2003)

I sort of figured as much :lol: Thanks dwarfpike.

Would it make the least bit of difference if the Gold Saum grew up with prospective tank mates? I can see how this could go right, and go wrong. He might be used to them by the time he matures, or if the other fish pick on him, he might harbor pent up aggression and let it all out when he gets larger.

What would be the better way of introducing tankmates to an adult Gold Saum?

I've been pondering on how the festivums would react with some dithers as well. The Rainbows aren't doing their 'job' so to speak in the 65 with the acara's and Gold Saum, and I figure they would appriciate the planted 75 gallon more. Adding them might well tone down their aggression. If so I might go ahead and move the Saum back to the 75. The Blue Acara's need their space anyway.

I hadn't thought about a Jack Dempsey swamptrout. That's an interesting idea. I would like to have cichlid tankmates if possible just because, but I'm not totaly opposed to the idea of something else. I just wanted to see what my options were.

I thought mono's were brackish? I'm not familiar with 'catties'? Syno cats?


----------

